# Construction on underbed enclosure finished



## Hokurai (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I completed the construction and painting of my underbed enclosure I've been working on. So far I've got ~$300 or so into it and just need the sliding glass doors and the lighting fixtures and decorations still. I'm out of money so off to making money at school and mowing lawns. I'm 16, btw.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Way cool ... Great space saving Idea ... I wonder what a couch would be like ???


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 27, 2011)

Very impressive... but you know one picture isn't nearly enough...

What are the dimensions? What did you use to seal it with? Did you build it in place or is it designed to be moved through the doors of a house? How bulky is your ceiling framework?

Feel free to share as much or as little as you like... I'm a DIY guy myself...

Impressive stain job, ingenuitive design... overall great build...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow love it! Such a great idea! I agree with toby more pictures and info! (If you can)


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jan 27, 2011)

PLEASE put a how to guide out there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Great job! I'd also love to see some new photos!


----------



## Hokurai (Jan 27, 2011)

It is 8'x4'x4' The bottom and top frame is made using 2x4s with 2 cross braces on each running width wise and most of the plywood is 1/2" with the ceiling being 3/4". There are "legs" on the inside for the vertical section of the frame. They are made out of 3 2x4s glued and screwed together with 1 long and 2 shorter pieces to create something like a lap joint which are then bolted on to make it movable. That made a problem with making it impossible to paint between the pieces where it's rounded so I'm going to have to use wood fill to fix that.


----------

